

Scaling Viki - latch
http://openmymind.net/scaling-viki/

======
vlandham
The Makefile and pdf template for this and the redis book, I think are great,
approachable, examples of using pandoc to generate a multi-format book.

Makefile: [https://github.com/karlseguin/scaling-
viki/blob/master/Makef...](https://github.com/karlseguin/scaling-
viki/blob/master/Makefile)

template: [https://github.com/karlseguin/scaling-
viki/blob/master/commo...](https://github.com/karlseguin/scaling-
viki/blob/master/common/pdf-template.tex)

------
Goranek
I love mongodb ad redis book from Karl. I'll print & read this one too :)

